# FreeBSD 10.0 and epoll syscall (Linuxulator)



## patpro (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all, and happy new year!

During the month of September, an announcement was made about alpha releases of FreeBSD 10.0. In particular, the availability of FreeBSD 10.0-ALPHA4 was posted with interesting details:


> - Implement epoll support in Linuxulator.



I wonder whether these changes made it through the release process, or not. I've installed a 10.0-RC3, and eventually upgraded to RC4, but *L*inux applications using the epoll_* system call keep on failing:


```
linux: pid 52288 (steamcmd): syscall epoll_create not implemented
linux: pid 52315 (steamcmd): syscall epoll_create not implemented
linux: pid 52339 (steamcmd): syscall epoll_create not implemented
```

Any idea?


----------



## Kitche (Jan 5, 2014)

It was removed in one of the commits. I couldn't find the specific commit that removed it


----------



## acheron (Jan 5, 2014)

epoll was removed in r255675 (http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=rev ... ion=255675).


----------



## patpro (Jan 5, 2014)

*H*aaa damn. I really hope they will find a way to add epoll support soon (and other missing sys_tem _calls). Thank you for the pointer.


----------

